# What is this?



## jflecken

Was giong thru some of my range brass today. I found some casings that are S&B 9mmBr.C. They are too short to be 9mm but to long to be .380. What are they? This is my range that I teach concealed carry at, to my knowledge every thing that was shot was .380 or 9mm. Are they a 9mm short? Will have to watch closer as to what people are shooting and what rounds they are using.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

jflecken said:


> Was giong thru some of my range brass today. I found some casings that are S&B 9mmBr.C. They are too short to be 9mm but to long to be .380. What are they? This is my range that I teach concealed carry at, to my knowledge every thing that was shot was .380 or 9mm. Are they a 9mm short? Will have to watch closer as to what people are shooting and what rounds they are using.


9mm br. c. is the 9mm browning cort = 9mm kurz= 9mm short = .380 acp

similar to 9x19 = 9mm luger=9mm parabellum


----------



## DJ Niner

Based on the description (but not the headstamp info), it could be a 9x18 Makarov, or a 9x18 Ultra. The Makarov round uses a slightly larger diameter bullet (.363") than a 9mm or .380 (both use .355" bullets), so if it is a 9x18mm Makarov case, the case mouth would be slightly wider than a regular 9mm or .380.

I think the 9x18mm Ultra is just a lengthened and strengthened .380, originally designed for use in the Walter PP Super pistols, and now chambered in a few other imported guns.


----------

